# Attn: TJ re: GBAtemp magazine



## shingyau (Jan 12, 2003)

TJ, while I applaud your efforts in keeping us informed, I feel you need to acknowledge your sources. 'Your' article on the merits of the GBA:SP is the same as the one by 'Vincent' on www.n-philes.com.

Also, I notice your review of Jackie Chan Adventures is very similar to the one on www.GBAcentral.net


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh dear.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I sent a PM to him thanking him for the effort and asked him if he actually wrote the whole thing himself... he said yes, he did.


----------



## dumbsioux (Jan 12, 2003)

in school, plagiarism is bad...  In language class If my teacher found out that someone plagiarised, they would get a F on the assignment.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 12, 2003)

TJ... when you hit a post-secondary school, you'll know what I mean when I say that plagarism is a death sentence. ONE instance of it and you're out of the institution, permanantly, and with a good chance of NEVER getting into another one. Don't get in the habit.

HOWEVER, TJ, you did a good job on the Nokia issue and the Sega announcement.  Had you given your sources for the GBA SP one, I'd have to withdraw my complaint (as I only have circumstantial evidence for the review).

I hope you'll set things right.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## dumbsioux (Jan 12, 2003)

Yea, if you gave credit this would be different.


----------



## KiVan (Jan 12, 2003)

mmh...i didn't know that ...
for now i shall remove that article from the magazine


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jan 12, 2003)

and he do it aging kick him out for the gbatemp magazine.


----------



## KiVan (Jan 12, 2003)

now stop that

-closed


----------

